# An Oldie wants comments



## williamteo (Feb 26, 2010)

Hi fellow members,

William here and new to the forum. I am landscape contractor from Singapore and I am turning 60 years old this year. I have been working out, though not in a gym due to work commitments. I hope to be able to join one later this year. In the meantime, I would like to know what you all think of my present physique. Thanks in advance, cheers


----------



## swrutt (Apr 10, 2008)

Impressive physique for a man of your age! I hope im in as good a shape as you in 40 odd years..... if i make it that long!


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

even u have abs. damn man lol


----------



## rand61 (May 8, 2010)

looking in good shape and not alot of body fat,

well done,


----------



## williamteo (Feb 26, 2010)

swrutt said:


> Impressive physique for a man of your age! I hope im in as good a shape as you in 40 odd years..... if i make it that long!


Thanks for comments. You will be better in shape than me by then. You have the advantage of youth. Cheers


----------



## williamteo (Feb 26, 2010)

London1976 said:


> even u have abs. damn man lol


Thanks. I would also like to have what bodybuilders call a really well defined six-pack. My stomach area at the moment is just flat and toned only. That is one of my goals. Cheers.


----------



## williamteo (Feb 26, 2010)

rand61 said:


> looking in good shape and not alot of body fat,
> 
> well done,


Thanks for the compliments, cheers


----------



## shauny (Dec 16, 2009)

keep it up will.. looking great for your age.. if you want a six pack then do some sit ups or crunches and you will see the differance.. all the best


----------



## purewarrior (Mar 21, 2010)

You look better than i right now, amazing! I only wish i look the same when i will be 60 years old. Keep it up!


----------



## Jayo X (Mar 9, 2010)

Sit ups and Russian twists if you can work them into your routine should help a lot with core and six pack progression mate.


----------



## Ace1969 (Feb 5, 2010)

WOW! dude you inspire me, at your age and probably drug free. You look amazing, we aspire to be like you when we reach your age.

well done and respect to you..


----------



## williamteo (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks for all the kind compliments and advise. Cheers William


----------



## htown (Mar 18, 2010)

very impressive, william. u got it goin on. bet the ladies love u... stay up, school


----------



## nathwoz (Apr 10, 2009)

2 words

sweet jesus

inspiration


----------



## williamteo (Feb 26, 2010)

nathwoz said:


> 2 words
> 
> sweet jesus
> 
> inspiration


Thanks for compliments


----------



## mags (Oct 2, 2011)

hope i look that good when im 60 well done .


----------



## Scan (Feb 18, 2010)

Great shape William, keep up the good work!


----------



## williamteo (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks for the encouraging comments. It was much appreciated. Cheers


----------



## jaypython (Mar 20, 2010)

Very nice...

jamie


----------

